# 91 stanza, no start, short in fuse block



## ToolMonkey98 (Mar 16, 2008)

:wtf: ok, just got this car from a guy that replaced most of the usual stuff to fix the no starting problem. he even told me he doesn't really know what he's doing! the story is he was driving, it dies, so he jumps the battery, and has to do this the rest of the way home. he replaced the alternator, battery, plugs and wires, cap & rotor, and it still wouldn't start. we found in the fuse box, a 10A that goes to the ignition (switch?), (located in the bottom right slot) and no matter what you put in it, it blows immediately. so we have it figured to be a short somewhere. does anyone have any ideas? i have a service manual for 92, will that still work for a '91? and where in the heck does the wire on the back of the fuse block go to?

we have checked for spark, got that, smell some fuel (when plug was out) everything else is tight, and secure. just need to know where that fuse goes to. wiring schematics confuse me....


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you send a copy of the wiring diagram? The ignition fuse should be what powers the coil for the spark. i could be wrong. I am assuming it cranks?


----------

